# Automatisation tâches Finder / Macos



## dadouazerty (16 Février 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais automatiser certaines tâches sur mon Mac pour mon activité professionnelle.

1. Dans le FINDER

Lorsque je crée un dossier dans le Finder, je voudrais pouvoir choisir une action rapide qui me crée automatiquement les sous-dossiers dont j'ai besoin. Pour un créer un dossier client, j'ai besoin de 5 sous-dossiers standards (correspondance / comptabilité / Pièces / Documents rédigés / Note). Je voudrais que cela se crée en un clic. Je pense que c'est possible avec automator mais je n'arrive pas à faire le bon processus.

2. Dans MAIL

Quand, j'envoie un email, je voudrais que Mail m'ouvre automatiquement une fenêtre pour imprimer mon email en .pdf dans un dossier. 

Avez vous des idées sur ces deux points ?

Merci


----------



## baron (16 Février 2021)

Pour le premier, la solution la plus simple, que j'utilise depuis une éternité, consiste à créer un dossier vide avec tous ses sous-dossiers qui servira de modèle. Ensuite j'en fais une copie (cmd-D) chaque fois que j'ai besoin de reproduire cette structure.


----------



## zeltron54 (17 Février 2021)

@dadouazerty
Bonjour,

La solution de @baron est la plus simple.
Sinon un exemple voir ce post.  https://forums.macg.co/threads/creation-simple-dossier-arborescence.1302610/

Ou bien d'autres sur le forum ....


----------



## dadouazerty (17 Février 2021)

zeltron54 a dit:


> @dadouazerty
> Bonjour,
> 
> La solution de @baron est la plus simple.
> ...


Merci de vos réponses, j'ai finalement trouvé une astuce en créant une application dans Automator dont j'ai glissé le raccourci dans le dock.
En cliquant sur cette application, mon template de dossier/sous-dossier que je stocke à un endroit est automatiquement dupliqué dans le répertoire regroupant mes dossiers clients.

Je vous partage le processus pour info


----------



## baron (17 Février 2021)

Super ! Le meilleur des deux mondes…


----------

